# Biopsies of Tongue



## rebharris (Nov 19, 2008)

Could someone answer this question pertaining to biopsies of the tongue? MD did 2 biopsies of tongue in close proximity.  Apparently the CPT code of 41100 is used.  The code describes as: Biopsy (singular) of tongue;anterior two-thirds. Can two biopsies be billed in this area using a 59 modifier? Thanks for your help.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Were both lesions removed with one excision, or two separate excisions?


----------



## rebharris (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the response.  I asked this AM and the biopsies were only done, no excisions of the area.


----------



## jackjones62 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Tongue Biopsy*

Yes, you can bill for two tongue biopsies and yes, use modifier 59.

JB-CT
ENT


----------



## rebharris (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. Have a great Thanksgiving Day to all.


----------

